# Lay Off



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well they just laid off everyone at our company for 2 weeks until they get sales up.
Well that gives me time to get things done around the house and camper









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unexpected?

Catch 22.................... Time to camp but less money.

Hope sales pick up soon!

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope things pick up soon at work Don.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Don. Lets hope things turn around.

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Don, sorry to hear that. Hope it won't impact your rally plans. Will give you more time to get the TT in shape for the next few trips anyway.

Hmmm. maybe it was a joke or something but I seem to recall that you are in the casket manufacturing business? If so, how exactly do they get sales up?









Wayne


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Don.

Where is it that you work??

We may need a few good Sales people at Kellogg's...!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wayne
Nothing is going to both my plans for any trips I have plan








We have stock to cover all the orders
So they just want more orders to come in.
Can't blame them!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don sorry to hear that, our area is facing that too with the clean up of the old Nuclear waste. A bunch of folks are working 30 hours, or transfered or just on a 3 month vacation. Sounds like you planned ahead and can keep on living!


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Don,
Sorry to hear about the lay off.

Hope things pick up soon! In the meantime enjoy the time for all of those mods that you wanted to do but just didn't have the time.

David


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about you come do my job and I go camping









Seriously, sorry to hear that. Keeping the fingers crossed things work out for ya!!


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the lay off! Things are so uncertain in every job and business these days. Good luck and we'll keep ya in our prayers.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don,

good luck.....

hopefully by Canada time you will be back into the swing of things.

What do you sell? Is it something I should buy to help out.

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

Someday you will need one unless you want to be cremated









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone 
Ha you just have to go with the flow
It's only for 2 weeks.
Very nice way to put it Mike







.
Best part is I'm having a new bigger septic tank put in next Tues or Wed.
So I'm going to have them put a line in for the camper also.

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don,
Things really are not too good if the best part is a new bigger septic tank.

Are you sure everything is OK?

We are getting concerned.

Brian


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Brian I should have rephrased that better.
Want I Ment was it is perfect timing,I'll be home for that upgrade.
I have been waiting almost 2 yrs. for this to get do
But the 1 first had too munch rain during the season & 2nd was a yr. behind on his jobs due to the rainy season.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don,

You are still good for Luray, right?

I am going to throw a post up later about pot luck or something!

Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim you bet it still on 
Best thing is I am to return to work on Aug 25
Taking that friday off for Luray.
So don't worry I'll be there.









Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well got good news today
I was supposed to return to work on Thursday 25th
I just received a letter from Management to report to work on Monday Aug 29th
Thats only two more days off








I can live with that.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

Glad to know you're getting to go back to work. * Work?! Work?! *That's my Maynard G. Krebbs imitation.

Glad to hear you're doing OK.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark,

You're dating yourself with the Maynard G. Krebbs reference. Bet a lot here never heard of Dobie Gillis.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh oh. I remember Dobie Gillus


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya Dobie Gillis
Just remember your only as old as you feel









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Who's Dobie Gillis?

I'll go ask my DW, she's older than me, she'll know









Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I remember. Glad they only added 2 extra days. Take care!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Well it sounds like you kept a positive attitude and made the best of it. I'm glad you got your home improvement job done. Modding the house to suit your Outback..love it.

Best of all is that your are returning to work - - I know how that sounds but everyone has to eat.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Thor
Like they say (There's no sence in crying over spilled milk)
Biggest project is yet to come
New siding should be here this Thursday









Don


----------

